

Pair Programming Memes - joeheyming
http://pairprogramminglife.tumblr.com/

======
Kaedon
Is pair programming really that awesome?

~~~
cheshire137
I don't do it all the time, but it can be fun and productive. I like tackling
problems with others. One person types, the other person helps come up with
ideas about what could be going wrong. It can also be nice to take a break
from your own work to pair with someone. They get a fresh pair of eyes, you
get to stop doing something you're tired of for a bit to work on a new
problem.

